# Thailand - 60 days?



## ValHam (Jan 19, 2015)

I am Canadian and want to visit Thailand for 60 days - Do I require visa prior to trip?  Thanks


----------



## Jimster (Jan 19, 2015)

*visa*

Here is what i found at timaticweb.com


 / 20JAN15 / 0053 UTC




National Canada (CA)            /Destination Thailand (TH)


 Thailand (TH)



Passport required.
- Passports issued to nationals of Canada must be valid for

  the period of intended stay.
 - for holders of normal passports;
- Emergency and temporary passports issued to nationals of

  Canada must be valid for at least 6 months from date of
  arrival.
Passport Exemptions:

- Holders of emergency or temporary passports.

Visa required, except for A max. stay of 30 days: 
Additional Information:

- ACMECS Single Visa issued by Cambodia and Thailand are valid
  for 90 days from the date of issue and are valid for a stay
  of 60 days in Thailand. Holders of visas isssued by Cambodia
  (marked KHA) will be required to pay their fee for Thailand
  upon arrival in Thailand.
- Visitors who are visa exempt are required to hold documents
  for their next destination.

- Visitors over 12 years of age are required to hold
  sufficient funds to cover their stay (at least THB 10,000.-
  per person or THB 20,000.- per family).
  For details, click here 
- Nationals of Canada are granted a stay of max. 3 months

  within any 6 months period. Extension possible.
Warning:
- Visitors who are visa exempt but do not hold return/onward
  tickets could be refused entry.


CHECK TINEWS/N1 - TURKEY: PASSPORT VALIDITY REQUIREMENT
CHANGE EFFECTIVE 1 JANUARY 2015


----------



## Skatduder (Aug 8, 2015)

There is a Thai Embassy in Vancouner. 
A 60 day visa will cost you $40. You drop your passport off in the morning before 11:30 and pick up the next day. Easy, I'm from Seattle and have done this a couple times. I'm looking at a retirement visa now and have to do that with LA or in Thailand. Canada will not let me do a retirement Visa.


----------



## abiter (Jun 19, 2016)

The need to prepare before going to Thailand :
- Buy airline tickets (Airasia is the best option at the time of his going, noting that Bangkok has two airports: Don Muang - located in the north of the city, and Suvarnabhumi  located in the east of the city
- You do not need a visa to go to Thailand, but the passport must be valid for 6 months
- Thailand requires that each traveler must carry at least 500 usd on arrival, in fact I have not been checked, as the case may cash their checks they carry it. Or if you have a Visa card, it said the money for the cards to be safe also.
- A trip to Thailand with her about 5-7 days is reasonable, you should watch from the middle of the week and at the beginning of next week, the tickets will fly better, and most importantly you will have two weekends to Chatuchak market - a certain point to go in Bangkok - details will speak later.
- If you like some Love quotes


----------



## Jimster (Jun 20, 2016)

*Air Asia*

Air Asia is not the best!  Try Thai Air, Cathay Pacific, and a host of others before Air Asia.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 20, 2016)

Air Asia = cheap but not what I would recommend as well...


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 5, 2016)

ValHam said:


> I am Canadian and want to visit Thailand for 60 days - Do I require visa prior to trip?  Thanks



Yes you do need a visa. A stay of more than 30 days requires a 90 day tourist visa, obtained from a Thai Embassy or Consulate before departure.


----------

